# Stabilizing and casting pots



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 27, 2014)

So I'd really like to invest in stuff to cast my own scrap pieces and cutoffs. Of course a lot of the stuff that I'd probably cast would need stabilizing before hand I'd say. Can you buy a stabilizing chamber, if its large enough, could you do casting in it as well? Thought I read where you can use a pressure pot or vacuum pot for casting, but need a vacuum chamber for stabilizing. So could I just get a vacuum chamber from tex-turn, or whoever else sells them, and get the different resins and use it to do both?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 27, 2014)

I use paint pressure pots for both.

Dave


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Do you use an air tank to pressurize it for both or a vacuum pump? Or does it matter? And do you think I could just use one tank for both tasks?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 27, 2014)

I had two small pressure pots to begin with. So I set one up for each. But could you could do it with one pot pretty easy.

You could pressure it with a air tank.
Would be easier with a air compressor.
You have to have a vacuum pump to stabilize.
Air pressure to cast.
Dave


----------



## TurnTex (Sep 27, 2014)

To answer the part about my chambers...they can not be used for casting with pressure and have limited use for casting at all. If you want one item to do both, then you will need a pressure pot and I would advise a clear separate lid for when you stabilize so you can at least see down into the chamber. Then again, I strongly recommend a clear chamber itself so you can see what it actually going on while stabilizing. You can use a solid chamber with clear lid but you will only be able to tell that something is coming to the surface. You will not be able to tell the source of the bubbles or if the bubbles are tiny and joining up with others, showing up a big bubbles on the surface. Of course this is not absolutely necessary but is super helpful in diagnostics of what is going on.

That said, if I had to choose based on budget, I would go with a quality pressure pot and then use a pickle for my stabilizing. I have just finished designing and making a run of universal lids that will fit pretty much any pickle jar without having to try to rig up the lid that comes with it and get a good seal. I have not decided on the price yet and do not have them on my site but if you decide you want to go that route, let me know and I can get you a price together.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I do like pickles so the pickle jar rig sounds like a win win, you can pm me about it if that would be easier. And by pickle, you're talking about green crunchy vegetables correct?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 10, 2014)

Was wondering what add ons you all got on your stabilizing chambers? Thinking about getting my wife to order me a 14" tube for my bday and wasn't sure on what things come in real handy and what are not really needed.


----------

